# young rabbits that do well on grass



## minnesotachickenbreeder (Jan 8, 2011)

are there any breeds or strains someone has developed that the young can eat grass? i know Daniel Salatin does, does anyone else? all the books that i've read say that young rabbits cant eat green material.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 8, 2011)

How young are you talking about?  I would think any weaned rabbit could eat grass.  That is what they eat in the wild.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 8, 2011)

My rabbits are in the grass eating on the day their eyes open.




Peter 5-9-10 by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr


----------



## a7736100 (Jan 10, 2011)

Make sure mother has been eating grass all along.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 11, 2011)

a7736100 said:
			
		

> Make sure mother has been eating grass all along.


How would that make a difference?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2011)

tortoise said:
			
		

> a7736100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been doing some reading on rabbits and read something about a certain type of feces that the momma rabbit feeds the babies to make sure their guts have the proper bacteria to digest grass.  Maybe that's what a77 means?


----------



## tortoise (Jan 11, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, this is where weaning deaths happen.  But it shouldn't matter whether or not the mom has been on grass "all along".


----------

